# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  χαριζω κλουβι για παπαγαλο

## christos78

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## christos78

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Χρήστο, για να βοηθήσεις όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να το πάρει, ποιές είναι οι διαστάσεις του;

----------


## mpikis

το θελω εγω!η αδερφη μου εινια στην αθήνα!οποτε θα ερθει αυτη να το παρει!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Aλεξανδρε το πηρες τελικα...?
Αν οχι θα ενδιαφερομουν πολυ..
Σιγουρα θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερο μερος για τον μικρο μου..=/ "fullyhappy"

----------


## arkas

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω και δημοσιως τον κ. Χρηστο ο οποιος μου χαρισε ενα τοσο ομορφο κλουβι το οποιο αν και μεταχειρισμενο ειναι σαν καινουργιο.   ::

----------

